
MegaData - bootload
http://bitworking.org/news/158/ETech-07-Summary-Part-2-MegaData
======
bootload
Joe Gregorio summary of ETech 07 themes ... lots of data,

\- distributed

\- joinless

\- de-normalised

\- no transactions

MegaData

